# Found GSP Athens County



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

Black and white GSP found in Athens County if you know anyone who lost a dog hunting.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hope they find it's owner!!
I would never have a valuable dog like that without some way to get in touch with me(chip, nametag, etc) should it wander off!(Heck, no dog of mine for that matter!) Losing a hunting dog can happen in an instant! Once had a six month old Brittany fall into an open well by a grown up, tangled old homesite while hunting on a leased farm. Was talking to another hunter friend for maybe three minutes when she "disappeared" completely from the area. Nobody in our group even knew of the abandoned well. I looked for her for hours til dark, went back to the farmer's house at first light next day and he told me abt the old well on the property. It had been covered with boards but thought they might have gotten rotten over many years! He gave very specific location of the hole relative to the foundation and I went back there( with an aluminum extention ladder)and sure enough, there she was about 12 ft down. I got her home, had a vet check her and amazingly she was fine! Wife almost divorced me for coming home the night before without her "baby" girl!! Someone is missing their pointer!


----------

